# First 30"er of 2018.



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I've found a few bucks that are close to 30" this year but I finally found one that easily passes that mark by a few inches. 
Not very high but he's sure wiiide.


----------



## EagleEye (Sep 1, 2016)

Great buck! Love to see how he finishes!


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Great looking buck there


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I think I those ones too, tell me where you were to check if they were the same ones. :grin:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet buck!!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That is my dream buck.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome - thanks for sharing!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

ooh ooh I want one.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Pretty bucks for sure, and the one is really wide with a while left to grow. As much as I'm liking to chase elk, I just love to go after old mature bucks! Thanks for posting ridge.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I was disappointed. 



I thought I was going to see a big fish.
:-|


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I mean...yeah...he's cool I guess....

(fine. He's frickin' gorgeous. But still not a giant bull elk)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd shot him!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I mean...yeah...he's cool I guess....
> 
> (fine. He's frickin' gorgeous. But still not a giant bull elk)


Oh have I a treat for you. I nicknamed him splitter. And on a side note, I found Mr. Pie again and he's gaining weight. Just not much in antler growth this year.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Oh have I a treat for you. I nicknamed him splitter. And on a side note, I found Mr. Pie again and he's gaining weight. Just not much in antler growth this year.


Ok, I forgive you. And glad to hear Pie's fattening up, maybe he'll survive this fall/winter and get back on track next year.

Splitter...hmmm....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Oh have I a treat for you. I nicknamed him splitter. And on a side note, I found Mr. Pie again and he's gaining weight. Just not much in antler growth this year.


Pics, or it didn't happen.

C'mon ridge, it's the end of friggin July and we're all about to go nuts!


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

^^^ +1


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

He definitely looks like he's -8/- big!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys would actually shoot it even if it doesn't "score" very well?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> You guys would actually shoot it even if it doesn't "score" very well?


Imagine that! But yeah, I would! All of my mulie bucks combined probably score as much as his weaker side front fork...but I'm a sucker for those tasty little bucks right next to the road!

He also strikes me as an older buck in regression. Which is a pretty awesome feat in its own right


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Dear Ridgetop,

Are you posting pics of splitter and mr. pie here or on the trail cam pics thread? Just want to know where to keep checking....

BTW. That buck is the man!! Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

awesome buck.. limited entry unit?


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

He’s a great buck! He looks like he’s got moose horns. In all honesty that would be a buck of a lifetime for me.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

hazmat said:


> awesome buck.. limited entry unit?


Yes. I think I just might throw my ten points in his direction next year.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

3arabians said:


> Dear Ridgetop,
> 
> Are you posting pics of splitter and mr. pie here or on the trail cam pics thread? Just want to know where to keep checking....
> 
> ...


It's going to take some time sorting through all the video and 20,000+ trail cam pics. I've got so far. I'll start another thread dedicated to this years scouting reports.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> It's going to take some time sorting through all the video and 20,000+ trail cam pics. I've got so far. I'll start another thread dedicated to this years scouting reports.


I like it!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Just once in my lifetime.............


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Update on this buck.
He ended up going 38" wide. 
I underestimated him a little.
I was thinking around 34-35".


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Whoa!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

And to think this was his #2 buck! :shock:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

legacy said:


> And to think this was his #2 buck! :shock:


Not a bad backup buck at all.


----------

